# Weird bugs in leopard gecko vivarium



## Ben678 (Jul 29, 2009)

I recently found tiny bugs (I could only see a few) 

they are beige- sandcoloured
they dont jump that I know of
they are about the size of 2 grains of sand (if that) they blend i very well with the sand surronding them 

any suggestions of what they may be 
and could they hurt my leopard gecko 

any help would be much appreciated  

P.S I cannot upload a picture as they are too small and I cant always see them due to their colour.


----------



## MarcusF (May 9, 2010)

Sounds like they could be mites of some sort. Are they on the lizards too? Or just in the viv?


----------



## cadno (Sep 4, 2011)

I am so hoping you don't have sand mites there!

Rich


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

it sound like mites, have you got wood in your viv...either ones collected yourself or shop bought, as both these might of had some type of wood mite, or as above sand mites


----------



## Ben678 (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies 
I have wood but I have had the wood for ages now 

They may be sand mites. 
they are not on my lizard as I can see 

1) if they are sand mites, how do I get rid of them 
2) do they pose a threat to my lizard


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Did you recently add anything to the enclosure or buy any new animals that could have had mites?

I doubt it's sand fleas, atleast I would hope not. Sand fleas are non-jumping fleas that bury under the skin after mating, they then swell 2000 times the size and live off the host drinking blood directly from the blood vessels. yum.

Luckily for your lizard they only like warm blood.
Unluckily for you, you have warm blood.

I doubt very much it's them, but personally I think you should treat it as though it is and get rid of all the substrate, pour boiling water all over the furnishings. 

Wear gloves :whistling2:


----------



## Ben678 (Jul 29, 2009)

Thank you I have bought sand I will be baking the sand (just in case) even if it wa scleaned just so that anything in there is killed. I often pour boilig water over the furnishings anyway because I have had a few of those black beatles that come with the locusts 

also there is nothing new in the vivarium and I have no new lizards I only have one lizard as a ept and I have had her for 4 years now.


----------



## cadno (Sep 4, 2011)

What kind of sand where you using out of curiousity?

Rich


----------



## Ben678 (Jul 29, 2009)

I am/was using just regular lizard sand bought from the pet shop (it is NOT calcium sand) and I provide adequate calcium in the vivarium.


----------



## mattsdad1701 (Feb 24, 2011)

I would definitely have a total clean out and start from fresh.


----------



## Ben678 (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice/help This evening I cleared out the whole viv disenfected everthing and I poured boiling water over everything. I also baked the sand just in case 

I think they are form of mite however they dont seem to of made a host out of my lizard. 

I think they may of came in with the locusts (with the tub) so I am investing in a fish tank to act as a feeding enclosure so that my vivarium should hopefully keep clean (except from feaces of course) 

once again thanks for all the replies and this is why I love this forum


----------



## kayolivia13 (11 mo ago)

Hello I've noticed the same in my leopard gekos viv aswell we have fake substrate and haven't added anything in her Viv where could have these came from she has nothing in her..


----------



## wrapyourbuns (1 mo ago)

Maybe springtails? I’ve noticed the same in my leopard geckos tank. I sanitize and clean really well. They always come back. I think they’re springtails, which are beneficial apparently.


----------

